# Problème d’interférences entre souris Bluetooth et périphériques audio Bluetooth



## petch77 (10 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je vous écris car j’ai un problème qui va me rendre dingue. Je m'explique :

J’ai des perturbations entre mes périphériques bluetooth, plus exactement entre une souris bluetooth et un périphériques audio bluetooth. Cela provoque des lags et des coupures sur la souris lorsque j'écoute de la musique. Le signal audio est lui préservé : pas de coupure.

Lorsque je me retrouve confronter à des problèmes en informatique, je procède toujours pas élimination. J’ai fait de nombreux tests :  

Ce problème se produit quelque soit la souris bluetooth : 

Logitech MX Anywhere II
Logitech MX Master
Apple Magic Mouse
Ce problème se produit quelque soit le périphérique audio bluetooth :

Ecouteurs Apple Airpods
Casque Jabra Evolve 65
Enceinte Bose Soundlink Mini II

Comme vous le remarquerez je n’utilise que des produits de constructeurs ayant pignon sur rue, rien d’exotique.

J’ai lu sur certains forums et sur le site d’Apple que le bluetooth pouvait être perturbé par le wifi 2,4 Ghz : je retrouve les mêmes problèmes en me connectant à du wifi 5 Ghz, voir même en désactivant le wifi sur mon MacBook Pro.

J’ai déjà eu ces problèmes sur mon ancien MacBook Air Mid 2011, problème que je retrouve sur mon MacBook Pro 2016 TB.

J’ai déjà connu ces problèmes avant Mac OS Sierra.

J’ai, bien sûr, essayé les classiques désactivation/activation bluetooth et réinitialisation du module bluetooth.


Je sèche. Si quelqu’un a une piste…


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2017)

Sur mes portables (MBP, MBA, assez anciens) j'ai effectivement constaté le problème de l'interdépendance entre le Wifi et le Blue Tooth [en téléchargeant à fond, la souris ne répond plus très bien]. Et comme j'ai installé Linux sur les deux, j'ai _aussi_ constaté le problème : ce qui donne donc l'indication d'un problème matériel, soit par conception soit inhérent à l'utilisation de fréquences proches.

J'imagine qu'utiliser le BT pour l'audio et la souris en même temps est encore plus préjudiciable que le Wifi et le BT. Tu pourrais faire l'essai d'un autre connecteur BT (qui occuperait un port USB, hélas) pour voir si le système est capable de ventiler la charge sur les deux dispositifs ; mais je doute qu'il le fasse.

L'avantage avec la Logitech MX Anywhere II (en passant : la meilleure souris que j'aie eu) est que tu peux utiliser son petit _dongle_ à infra-rouge et passer outre la limitation. Mais en utilisant là aussi un port USB, denrée rare sur un portable Apple...


----------



## kasimodem (12 Avril 2017)

Je confirme. Ma Logitech MX Master, qui marchait impeccablement bien en BT jusqu'à maintenant, se met à bloquer aléatoirement depuis que j'ai déclaré mes Airpods sur le Mac. J'ai ressorti ma vieille Magic Mouse v1 et depuis plus aucun problème, les deux cohabitent parfaitement en BT. Effectivement j'aurai pu utiliser le dongle USB Logitech comme le dit très justement bompi, mais j'ai un MBP16  (c'est balot lol).


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2017)

kasimodem a dit:


> Je confirme. Ma Logitech MX Master, qui marchait impeccablement bien en BT jusqu'à maintenant, se met à bloquer aléatoirement depuis que j'ai déclaré mes Airpods sur le Mac. J'ai ressorti ma vieille Magic Mouse v1 et depuis plus aucun problème, les deux cohabitent parfaitement en BT. Effectivement j'aurai pu utiliser le dongle USB Logitech comme le dit très justement bompi, mais *j'ai un MBP16*  (c'est balot lol).


Mince, c'est aussi le cas de *petch77*. Je suis distrait.


----------



## 406 (18 Avril 2017)

De mon côté, c'est le wifi de la freebox qui me parasite le fonctionnement de la souris. j'ai juste débranché la box et pouf, ça refonctionne... vu que c'est du 2,4 GHz...


----------

